# Kinh nghiệm chọn camera hành trình ô tô tốt nhất



## Bachviettech (17/3/21)

*Camera hành trình ô tô* chính là người bạn đồng hành của mọi tài xế trên đường. Là sản phẩm được rất nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn. Ưu đãi ngay hôm nay khi bạn lắp camera hành trình tại Việt Tech







*1. Có nên lắp camera hành trình ô tô không?*

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết nên dùng camera hành trình ô tô hay không? Bạn cũng chưa biết được lợi ích mình nhận được là gì? Hãy cùng Việt Tech tìm hiểu:


- Lưu trữ các thông tin về hành trình xe bao gồm hình ảnh, thời gian, tốc độ….


- Sử dụng hình ảnh làm bằng chứng để phân định đúng, sai khi va chạm giao thông hoặc tai nạn…


- Sử dụng hình ảnh làm bằng chứng trong các tình huống nhạy cảm cho rằng CSGT phạt nhầm


- Quan sát tình hình xung quanh khi ô tô đang đậu đỗ. Ghi lại hình ảnh nếu xảy ra các trường hợp như va quẹt, trộm cắp….


- Lợi ích cộng đồng, cung cấp hình ảnh phục vụ công tác điều tra, truy bắt tội phạm. Hỗ trợ giải quyết các vụ va chạm, tai nạn xe khác….


- Một số dòng camera hành trình còn nhiều tính năng hỗ trợ lái xe thông minh. Ví dụ như: định vị GPS, dẫn đường, cảnh báo quá tốc độ, cảnh báo lệch làn đường….


_Xem thêm: *Mua camera hành trình ô tô không nơi nào rẻ hơn Việt Tech*_







*2. Kinh nghiệm mua camera hành trình ô tô*

Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại camera hành trình ô tô. Điều này khiến người mua gặp khó khăn không biết chọn như thế nào. Sau đây là kinh nghiệm mua đến từ các chuyên gia:


*- Tránh mua camera hành trình giá rẻ*


Camera hành trình giá rẻ được bày bán khá phổ biến hiện nay. Rất nhiều khách hàng vì ham rẻ nên mua nhầm loại dởm, xài chưa được bao lâu đã hư.


+ Độ bền kém vì linh kiện rẻ tiền, vỏ yếu chịu nhiệt kém, không chắc chắn. Một số loại thường bị cong, tách vỏ do thường xuyên tiếp xúc với nắng


+ Nguồn vào không ổn định dẫn đến quá trình hoạt động không ổn định


+ Hình ảnh mờ, phân giải kém


+ Không chống rung hoặc là chống rung kém


+ Thu tín hiệu không ổn định


+ Kén thẻ nhớ, lỗi truy xuất, lỗi phần mềm….


*- Chọn chip camera hành trình càng mạnh độ phân giải càng cao*


Chip *camera hành trình* là phần quan trọng nhất. Chip sẽ chi phối toàn bộ các yếu tố liên quan đến chất lượng hình ảnh thu được. Biết được độ mượt, định dạng video, số lượng khung hình, khả năng hỗ trợ các công nghệ khác….


*- Chọn góc quay camera hành trình*


Yếu tố tiếp theo đó là góc quay. Các loại camera hiện nay thường có góc quay từ 120 đến 170 độ. Góc quay càng rộng phạm vi hình ảnh thu sẽ càng nhiều. Do vậy, nên ưu tiên chọn loại có góc quay từ 150 đến 170 độ là hợp lý








*- Chọn kích cỡ nhỏ gọn *


Camera được lắp trên xe ô tô thường đặt ở vị trí gương chiếu hậu trung tâm. Dù ít hay nhiều cũng ảnh hưởng tới tầm nhìn người lái


Vì vậy, để tránh vướng mắc khi quan sát kính lái. Bạn nên ưu tiên mua loại nhỏ gọn. Tốt nhất nên chọn loại gương chiếu hậu hay không màn hình là phù hợp


*- Chọn camera có chức năng cần thiết*


+ Ghi đè: Dung lượng thẻ nhớ dù lớn thì cũng đến lúc bị đầy. Do đó, camera hành trình ô tô nên có tính năng ghi đè.


+ Tự khởi động: Người dùng thường quên bật camera hành trình lắp trên ô tô. Vì thế camera nên có chức năng tự khởi động.


+ 3 chế độ ghi hình cơ bản: Camera hành trình xe hơi nên có tối thiểu 3 chế độ ghi hình cơ bản sau: ghi hình thông thường, ghi hình sự kiện (khi có va chạm, tai nạn…) và ghi hình khi dừng & đỗ xe.


+ Cảm biến va chạm G-sensor (cảm biến trọng lực): Đây là một chức năng camera hành trình cao cấp. Theo đó, khi ô tô đang di chuyển nếu xảy ra va quẹt, va chạm, tai nạn, camera sẽ tự động kích hoạt và ghi nhớ, bảo lưu đoạn video va chạm. Các đoạn video này được đánh dấu đặc biệt sẽ không bị ghi đè.


+ Kết nối không dây: Để tiện xem và xuất video nên có chức năng kết nối camera hành trình với điện thoại hay các thiết bị khác như máy tính bảng, laptop…


_Trên đây là kinh nghiệm của Việt Tech khi chọn camera hành trình ô tô. Nếu quý vị có nhu cầu sử dụng, liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn_


----------



## saovietjsc85 (28/7/21)

Camera hành trình Android Gương và Taplo một thời giờ ra sao?
Camera hành trình Android Gương và Camera hành trình đặt Taplo một thời làm mưa làm gió giờ ra sao? Camera hành trình được thiết kế theo dạng gương và đặt Taplo năm 2018 và 2019 rất Hot tại sao giờ lại nhiều người không ưa chuộng.

Sao Việt jsc chuyên bán sỉ camera hành trình






–  Camera hành trình dạng gương và để taplo Androdi đều có thiết kế khá đẹp mắt. Tích hợp nhiều chức năng như lướt internet, xem Yotube, TV bóng đá, và tính năng rất hay nữa là cảnh báo dẫn đường. mà không cần phải thay màn hình Android.

– Tích hợp cả bầu trời công nghệ. Phù hợp với thời điểm khi màn hình Android chưa phổ biến. Công nghệ chưa cao như bây giờ.

Về nhược điểm quá nhiều chức năng
– Nhiều sản phẩm bị lỗi nhanh phải bảo hành bởi camera hành trình được đặt ở bề mặt Taplo nên thường xuyên nắng chiếu trực tiếp vào gây hiện tượng quá nóng. Lâu dần sẽ sảy ra tình trạng mất nguồn

– Một số sản phẩm được thiết kế để có thể chịu được nhiệt độ cao lên tới 70 độ. Tuy nhiên nếu camera hành trình hoạt động liên tục cộng với việc bạn để xe phơi nắng ngoài trời rất dẫn tới camera nhanh hỏng.






*Bán camera hành trình gái rẻ*
– Với những sản phẩm camera hành trình Android có thương hiệu, giá thành không hề rẻ chút nào. thay vì sắm cho mình một chiếc camera hành trình thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể thay thế bằng một chiếc màn hình Android cùng với chi phí tương đương.

– Lạc hậu về công nghệ: cấu hình Ram 1GB và Rom 16Gb rất nhỏ nếu camera hoạt động quá lâu sẽ sảy ra tình trạng nóng, chết nguồn, lúc hoạt động lúc không. Chạy hệ điều hành Android 6.0 hệ điều hành quá cũ và không được nâng cấp mới.






Camera hành trình Android Gương và Taplo một thời giờ ra sao?


----------



## saovietjsc85 (28/7/21)

Hướng dẫn lắp đặt camera hành trình 70mai 1s






Video trải nghiệm chức năng ghi hình của camera 70mai 1s


----------



## bautroimauxanh (2/8/21)

Quan sát tình hình xung quanh khi ô tô đang đậu đỗ. Ghi lại hình ảnh nếu xảy ra các trường hợp như va quẹt, trộm cắp….


----------



## hoaduonghd2x (6/8/21)

Lợi ích cộng đồng, cung cấp hình ảnh phục vụ công tác điều tra, truy bắt tội phạm. Hỗ trợ giải quyết các vụ va chạm, tai nạn xe khác….


----------

